# 2004 Ford F-350 Superduty V-10



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Goods and bads. Also, it is a reg Cab, it has a boss plow of some sort, it has 38,576 miles, and they want $19,250 for it. It appears to be in Excellent condition. I have never owned a ford but that might change, I just want to know what I need to look out for.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

thats ridiculously expensive!!! You should be able to buy that truck for 13-14k, and even that seems high!


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

I just found out that the plow is a 2006 Boss 9'2" V plow with the smartlocks. Also, they said that they were willing to deal a little on the truck whereas it has been sitting in their yard for almost 2 years.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

dude im a dealer, that truck is only worth 13k - 14k. Heres a starter for you to negotiate with.

http://www.nadaguides.com/usedcars....&y=2004&c=17&vi=101332&z=28590&da=-1&mi=38576


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

dude I dont care if you are a dealer or not. It is the price and I am willing to pay it, it is just that simple. I wasnt asking your opinion on the price, I was asking your opinion on the truck at hand.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

*Off topic*: jadyejr, you're a dealer huh?? I KBB'd the truck. Private party retail is 17k in good shape, 18k in excellent shape. Suggested retail (what a *dealer* would sell it at is 20k in excellent shape. The price they state for the truck is by no means high. Its right with KBB (with his town'ss zip):

http://www.kbb.com/KBB/UsedCars/Pri...96920|true&Mileage=38576&PriceTypePath=Retail

http://www.kbb.com/KBB/UsedCars/Pri...96920|true&Mileage=38576&PriceTypePath=Retail

*On Topic*: Bossman, since you mentioned its been in their yard for 2 years, I would ask the seller if they ran/drove it occasionally. If you do consider to purchase, check it over with a fine tooth comb.

-Does the engine run good/bad/rough?
-Does the 4wd work? Is it broken?
-Does the plow work in all configurations (up, down, V, scoop, etc)?
-If you test drive it, watch its manurisms on the road. Does it sway/pull/ride rough? Or is it as straight as an arrow?
-A good idea also is to have a mechanic take a good look at it also/.

As far as recalls go: http://www.ford-trucks.com/recalls/recall.php/m-FORD/y-2004/d-F350 SUPER DUTY


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Make sure the 4wd works. The auto hubs may be stuck and not want to engage like they should.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

goods

04 has redesigned heads. so it wont spit plugs!
sounds like a good truck!
v10s have just about the same amount of power (on paper) as the 7.3 diesel's!!!! they are torque monsters !!!

bads

none buy it!!!!


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have heard that this is a hog on fuel is that true?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

BOSSMAN21;794973 said:


> I have heard that this is a hog on fuel is that true?


So true as compared to the v8 the thing is like a rock truck... Lol


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I had one and averaged 12 - 13 driving empty...Good power and about the same milage as a 5.4


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

i thinking of the same truck and heard bad things about the heads on the v-10's. head gaskets etc... how reliable are they? what are the hp and trq numbers? 6.8 seems small for a v-10 campared to the dodge 8.1v-10 and chevy 8.1 big block v8.


----------



## be250 (Nov 6, 2006)

04 has 310 hp , 05' has 362 hp , ihave had 3 still have 2 likem a lot ,mpg not great but if you compare lbs moved to gals burned it's no worse than most small cars [ a pontaic grand pirx 95' gets 20 mpgs weighs 4k ? f350 weighs 7-8 k gets 10-13 mpgs] which is the gas hog?? watch ball joints , exhast maniflod studs , spark plugs need changed & or tighten once in while . but all in all very good trucks, barry


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

above poster is right. and BTW my 5.4 v8 gets 10-13 so more power nets same mileage? get the v10


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I averaged 9mpg with my 5.4 then I cut the catalytic converter off and it gets 12-13 now. I heard the v10's were known for spittin plugs. But yes I did do research and the v10's do have more power then the 7.3 & 6.0 diesels. Just check the 4wd check the gas/brake/tranny lines under the truck if it sat. Like any ford it might wander a bit on the road.


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

The apartment complex i used to work for has a 2000 V-10 and it ran a 8 1/2 western v plow and it did well. it sucked the gas down, but it was a strong truck. Sometimes rediculesly low miles like that worry me because a low mile salvage or flood vehicle could gain more profit rebuilding then a high mile one. it could be a clean straight truck that just has not been used much. At my work we have a 2003 Chevy 2500HD thats only got 44,000 miles on it because its just used around work and to go to the hardware store. Could be a good deal.

My 2004 superduty had bad hubs when i bought it. when putting it into 4wd the defrost would be the only position that would work. i took out the auto hubs and got warn hubs...issue fixed.

Been a great plow truck!


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

no no. v10 doesnt have more power than the 6 o's....v10 is going to use the same if not less fuel than our beloved v8's. there is no head gasket issues. and the plug spittin problem isnt just with the v10s. its all modulars. 4.6 .5.4 and 6.8 heads were redesigned midyear of 2002 on the 2valve motors. so no more spitting


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

suzuki0702;801884 said:


> no no. v10 doesnt have more power than the 6 o's....v10 is going to use the same if not less fuel than our beloved v8's. there is no head gasket issues. and the plug spittin problem isnt just with the v10s. its all modulars. 4.6 .5.4 and 6.8 heads were redesigned midyear of 2002 on the 2valve motors. so no more spitting


EaTmYtAiLpIpEs has a very good point. Check this: http://www.svtperformance.com/forum...re-power-ground-than-power-stroke-diesel.html

*Quote from the article*: If we look at the maximum practical numbers (lowest gears possible to maintain highway speeds along with the lowest rear gears) the V10 puts down 20% more power to the ground than the 6.4, 31% more than the 6.0, and 39% more than the 7.3. Based on these numbers it appears that the V10 has the ability to put down significantly more power than the diesels if its greatest advantage, the ability to rev much higher, is exploited.

In the right gear, with the right rear end, his calculations back up whats in the quote above from the article. Mind you, thats on paper.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I average around 7-8 when I plow with my V-10.
The gas mileage sucks but it sure is nice to have the power when you want/need it.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

My 07 reg cab 350 with the 3 valve v 10 gets bad gas milage but I knew that when I bought it. It makes alot of power and cost $ 600 instead of $ 6,000 for a diesel thats why I got it. I get 9 to 10mpg just driving the truck but then again it always has a trailer or some sort of load with it so I usually get around 8 or 9. If I ever got into the12 mpg range I would stop and buy a lotto ticket becasue it would be my lucky day !!! As far as problems with the motor I have had a cracked exhaust manifold and that's just a ford thing !!! I think the v 10 is a great motor and wouldn't think twice about buying another one.


Good luck , shaun


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i dont like the way that article is worded. they say the diesels are out of breath at/ or around 3200rpms. true but that turbo is spooled completely up, and making almost 600ft lbs of torque. nowhere near what the v10 is putting out. i dont look at hp ratings on trucks. trucks are for torque not speed.your going to have to rev that v10 pretty high to match up to a newer diesel.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

BOSSMAN21;794434 said:


> Goods and bads. Also, it is a reg Cab, it has a boss plow of some sort, it has 38,576 miles, and they want $19,250 for it. It appears to be in Excellent condition. I have never owned a ford but that might change, I just want to know what I need to look out for.


thats a good price i got mine a yr ago an 05 for 19900 with 43000 miles great truck and its a lariat fully loaded


----------

